
Most browsers eliminating option to turn off “hyperlink auditing” - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/04/08/no-opt-out.html
======
marssaxman
Glad to hear Firefox is continuing to go the sane route; I'm continuing to use
it everywhere.

